# Upgrade von 2Gb Ram auf 4Gb Ram



## nina19586 (4. Mai 2010)

Hey 


Hey 
merkt man eine Merkenswerte Leistungssteigerung wenn man denn Arbeitsspeicher von 2Gb auf 4Gb erhöht.
Als Betriebssystem benutze ich Win 7.
Habe folgende Notebook Asus X53ka.


Bye


----------



## Ahab (4. Mai 2010)

Welches Windows 7? 32 Bit oder 64 Bit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Kommt darauf an, in der Regel nicht, da man keine speicherintensiven Sachen am Notebook macht.


----------



## Superwip (5. Mai 2010)

Sowohl unter 32 als auch unter 64 Bit sollte es einen deutlichen Vorteil in diversen Anwendungen und Spielen geben, selbst beim Surfen, wenn man viele Seiten gleichzeitig geöffnet hat sollte eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung spürbar sein


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

klares *nur* ja und nein  
wenn man mehrere  recht viele Programme und Tools gleichzeitig laufen hat 
die etwas mehr Ram  benötigen 
bisschen mehr Ram als man bracht kann nicht schanden wenn man noch gut Reserven  hat


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

ein Upgrade auf 4 GB macht auch bei einem X53KA Sinn allerdings solltest du dann wirklich ein 64 Bit System einsetzen um den Speicher auch voll nutzen zu können.

Aber ob es Sinn macht oder nicht hängt ja auch immer davon ab was du genau mit dem Gerät machen willst.


----------

